# A cabinet problem, OTR Microwave.



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

On your own about how to cut cabinet, but typical microwave will have a wall plate that uses lag screws to bolt plate to wall.
You set the back of the microwave on the plate and swing it up, will be 2, 1/4" bolts in top of cabinet to hold it in place.

So yes, you can modify the cabinet, just be sure to make the bottom strong to hold the weight of the new microwave.


----------



## Even Further (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not a fan of OTR microwaves. Simply put, its functionality, the microwave recommended height is too close to the stove for cooking. If you were to mount a ventilated OTR microwave and allow proper cooking clearance, it would be too high to use for the average height person.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm only 5'8" and my girl friend is only 5'. We own three propertys and all have an over stove microwave and the height has never been an issue.
They go sell low profile units. (stay away from the GE model it's junk)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you have a table saw--a full sized one---cutting that cabinet down is a fairly simple job---

If you have any experience with the saw-----


----------



## Even Further (Dec 7, 2012)

Stay away from Samsung too. I had a OTR model that quite a few weeks after the 1 year warranty, Samsung did agree to goodwill repair. Another year later its dead again. I searched the web and found tons of Samsung microwave issues.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i recommend putting the microwave in and trying it. you may be happy enough with it. and avoid a lot of work.

this is mine. 14.5" & no issues what so ever. except for my short disabled wife, sometimes.


----------

